# Curitiba



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Curitiba (Tupi: "Pine Nut Land") is the capital and
largest city of the Brazilian state of Paraná. 

The Curitiba Metropolitan area comprises 26 municipalities 
with a total population of over 3.2 million, 
making it the seventh most populous in the country.


















Jackson Cabral








Jackson Cabral


Jardim Botânico by Pedro Sena Melo, on Flickr


Imagem aérea do Parque Barigüi - Curitiba - Paraná by Eduardo PA, no Flickr


Imagem aérea do Parque Barigüi - Curitiba - Paraná by Eduardo PA, no Flickr


Imagem aérea do Parque Barigüi - Curitiba - Paraná by Eduardo PA, no Flickr


Imagem Aérea de Curitiba - Paraná by Eduardo PA, no Flickr




















Feira de Arte e Artesanato do Largo da Ordem - Curitiba - Paraná by Eduardo PA, no Flickr


Praça Garibaldi - Curitiba - Paraná by Eduardo PA, no Flickr


Calçadão da Rua XV de Novembro - Rua das Flores - Curitiba - Paraná by Eduardo PA, no Flickr


Rua XV de Novembro - Rua das Flores by Eduardo PA, no Flickr


Feira de Arte e Artesanato do Largo da Ordem - Curitiba - Paraná by Eduardo PA, no Flickr


Calçadão da Rua XV de Novembro - Rua das Flores - Curitiba - Paraná by Eduardo PA, no Flickr


Panorâmica de Curitiba - Paraná by Eduardo PA, no Flickr


Restaurante por quilo em Curitiba - Yu by Turomaquia Camargo, no Flickr


Linha Verde Curitiba BRT by mariordo59, no Flickr


Linha Verde BRT Curitiba, Est Marechal Floriano by mariordo59, no Flickr


Linha Verde BRT Curitiba, Est Marechal Floriano by mariordo59, no Flickr


Universidade Federal do Paraná - Curitiba - Paraná by Eduardo PA, no Flickr


Sonho no Pátio Batel by Jum Nakao, no Flickr











Arena da Baixada - Estádio Joaquim Américo Guimarães by Eduardo PA, no Flickr


Fachada Shopping Mueller - Curitiba - Paraná by Eduardo PA, no Flickr


Viaduto Estaiado de Curitiba - Paraná by Eduardo PA, no Flickr


Curitiba, Ônibus Especial da Linha Turismo na Praça Tiradentes - Curitiba - Paraná by Eduardo PA, no Flickr


MON - Museu Oscar Niemeyer - Curitiba - Paraná by Eduardo PA, no Flickr


Museu Oscar Niemeyer - MON - Curitiba - Paraná by Eduardo PA, no Flickr


Na VII Caminhada Comemoratva ao Dia Internacional da Pessoa com Deficiência, no Parque Barigui, em Curitiba by Flávio Arns, no Flickr


Yoga no Parque - Jardim Botânico - Curitiba - Paraná by Eduardo PA, no Flickr


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Camilo_Costa


Catedral Metropolitana de Curitiba - Paraná by Eduardo PA, no Flickr


Chuva no Parque Barigui by Eduardo PA, no Flickr









jdolcima


Jardim Botânico de Curitiba - Paraná by Eduardo PA, no Flickr


Capivaras quentando by RadamesM, on Flickr


Disposição by RadamesM, on Flickr


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

[url=https://flic.kr/p/s8vyyA]Skyline Bairro Ecoville by Pedro Sena Melo, no Flickr


Capivaras by Clodoaldo Lima, no Flickr


Turistas by Clodoaldo Lima, no Flickr


----------



## sourierservice (Oct 30, 2007)

Beautiful city


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Brasil - Parana - Curitiba (36) by D Mochil, no Flickr


Por Dentro da Obra (Julho/2015) – EOS Barigui by Construtora Laguna, no Flickr


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Na VII Caminhada Comemorativa ao Dia Internacional da Pessoa com Deficiência, no Parque Barigui, em Curitiba by Flávio Arns, no Flickr


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Centro Europeu Castelinho do Batel by Bf.urtado, on Flick









Victor_Alencar20








Victor_Alencar20








Victor_Alencar20


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Estação Tubo no Centro Cívico - Curitiba - Paraná by Eduardo PA, no Flickr


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Antigo prédio do Paço Municipal - Curitiba - Paraná by Eduardo PA, no Flickr


----------



## dydy752 (May 21, 2006)

very clean and beautiful city.


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

^^^^ 


Neblina no Memorial Ucraniano by Eduardo PA, no Flickr


Noturna da Igreja do Rosário - Curitiba - Paraná by Eduardo PA, no Flickr


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Sol no Parque Tanguá - Curitiba - Paraná by Eduardo PA, no Flickr


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Na inauguração do Hospital do Rocio, em Campo Largo by Flávio Arns, no Flickr


Na inauguração do Hospital do Rocio, em Campo Largo by Flávio Arns, no Flickr


Na inauguração do Hospital do Rocio, em Campo Largo by Flávio Arns, no Flickr


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Palácio Avenida HSBC - Curitiba - Paraná by Eduardo PA, no Flickr


Rua no Batel - Curitiba - Paraná by Eduardo PA, no Flickr


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Sol no Parque Tanguá - Curitiba - Paraná by Eduardo PA, no Flickr


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

edit


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Curitiba, Parana, Brasil by stephenbuel, no Flickr


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Viaduto Estaiado de Curitiba by Eduardo PA, no Flickr


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

edit


----------



## bronis&drones (Apr 11, 2019)

A historia de curitiba


----------

